# Winnie the Pooh Reboot



## Castiel (Jul 31, 2010)

Disney's follow up to *The Princess and the Frog* in the traditional animation canon


----------



## Detective (Jul 31, 2010)

They better not fuck around with my childhood and make the characters of Winnie the Pooh into an ensemble cast of multiple Jar-Jar Binks'. The source material needs to be followed. 

Tigger better be very Tiggerish and do what Tigger's do best. 

In other news, apparently Jack & The Beanstalk will be the next traditionally animated film.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm quite excited about the voice actors. 

Dee Bradley Baker as Piglet, Craig Ferguson as Owl, Tom Kenny as Rabbit... I'm pleased.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 1, 2010)

Detective said:


> The source material needs to be followed.



Apparently they're going to adapt all the original Milne stories that have not  been adapted yet


----------



## Koi (Aug 1, 2010)

Want but do not want.  Want because, hey, John Lasseter!  Do not want because.. shit, Pooh is my CHILDHOOD.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 1, 2010)

Didnt the writer of Pooh, absolutely hate that he even made the series and try to kill Pooh off?


----------



## Burke (Aug 1, 2010)

A reboot? So that means its going to be darker and edgier?


----------



## Chee (Aug 1, 2010)

Ehh, yea. That's cool.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 1, 2010)

Wasn't there a Tigger movie back in the early 00's?

But yeah, Pooh Bear is from a certain age in my life. I have no interest in visiting it outside of that age.


----------



## Koi (Aug 1, 2010)

The Tigger Movie was kind of adorable. :3


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2010)

Gotta get up
Gotta get going
Gonna see a friend of mine~


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 1, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> But yeah, Pooh Bear is from a certain age in my life. I have no interest in visiting it outside of that age.



Yeah well, I'm perfectly happy having Pooh Bear and especially Owl in the entirety of my life.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 1, 2010)

Seriously

ANOTHER FUCKING REBOOT?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 1, 2010)

> Winnie the Pooh will feature five previously unadapted stories from the original books,  in the same style as previous Disney-produced Winnie the Pooh featurettes such as Winnie the Pooh and the Honey Tree and Winnie the Pooh and Tigger Too!.



That doesn't exactly sound like a reboot.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 1, 2010)

*Dark enough?*



N??ps said:


> A reboot? So that means its going to be darker and edgier?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 1, 2010)

Koi said:


> The Tigger Movie was kind of adorable. :3


Yeah I loved it.


Jove said:


> That doesn't exactly sound like a reboot.



I wanted to see what kind of stupid comments would arise in responce


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 1, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I wanted to see what kind of stupid comments would arise in responce



You're perpetuating the mods=trolls stereotype.


----------



## delirium (Aug 1, 2010)

Jove said:


> Yeah well, I'm perfectly happy having Pooh Bear and especially Owl in the entirety of my life.



For sure. Pooh isn't like some other things you grow up with that doesn't age well or loses its relevancy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

They should make him more street and have Tracy Morgan voice him. Maybe introduce some ghetto-booty Mexican Zebra for the mule to jam.


----------



## mootz (Aug 2, 2010)

winnie the pooh? I never really liked it but it could be good.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 3, 2010)

mootz said:


> winnie the pooh? I never really liked it but it could be good.



What the fuck? Mootz, I'm requesting a perm ban and you're not talking your way out of it.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2010)

I second this motion


----------



## Munak (Aug 3, 2010)

Somehow, I think they'll introduce a new kid as opposed to Christopher Robin.

Oh, please, lawd, let them not. Unless it's a girl.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 3, 2010)

they did that for the most recent tv show, but if they're doing the books it has to be CR


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]QbFz--GCkOM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 13, 2010)

!!! I want it, the trailer makes my heart ache something good. Memories of childhood and watching the original series. I adored Eeyore so much. How he explained that he wasn't actually sad that one episode where everyone was trying to cheer him up. All their little quirks and innocent. It looks wonderful.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 13, 2010)

Ah it's so adorable...it feels great to still remember what this is


----------



## Stunna (Nov 13, 2010)

I teared up a little.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 19, 2010)

The trailer looks good 
I'm going to watch this heart warming story. Always enjoyed Winnie the pooh as a little one.
The trailer theme was awesome


----------

